# side trawler st giles h220



## john charlesworth (Apr 27, 2014)

hi everyone. can anyone help me obtain info and pictures relating tothis vessel. cheers.(K)


----------



## Tommy Kirkpatrick (Nov 25, 2005)

http://hulltrawler.net/Sidewinder/Vessel - Saint/St GILES H220.htm


----------



## gkh151 (Mar 23, 2008)

John,

You will find a couple of photo's here.

http://northeastmaritime.co.uk/viewtopic.php?t=5042&p=8912

Regards,
Graham.


----------



## john charlesworth (Apr 27, 2014)

*trawler st giles*

thanks a lot graham.


----------



## john charlesworth (Apr 27, 2014)

cheers tommy


----------



## Blackstone (Nov 14, 2012)

Prior to the callsign GIAE i believe the St Giles was assigned the callsign MHNM9

The main engine was a Mirrlees K Major, direct reversing diesel. The port and starboard generators were Russel Newbury and the Harbour set was a small hand cranked Ruston. The ship was Direct Current but did have an AC generator retrofitted by SSCS - this was housed in a space on the Boat Deck, by the stairs. 

Also its a common misconception that Greenpeace purchased the ship. The ship was purchased by Sea Shepherd Conservation Society, which is completely separate to Greenpeace.


----------



## john charlesworth (Apr 27, 2014)

thanks blackstone for that info.


----------



## Blackstone (Nov 14, 2012)

No problem John, happy to help. Ive got the profiles and deck blueprint for the St Giles / Sea Shepherd II kicking about somewhere if you need specific construction details (Pint)


----------



## john charlesworth (Apr 27, 2014)

*trawler st giles*

hey blackstone any information would be gratefully accepted.Do you need my mailing address. cheers john.(Thumb)


----------



## Blackstone (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi John, sorry for the delay replying - im back at sea, and the internet connection is erratic. Im hoping to get a scan of the St Giles profile drawing when my ship goes to drydock next month - im hoping they have the facilities to copy it. If not, i will get a paper copy made for you. PM me contact details when you can


----------



## john charlesworth (Apr 27, 2014)

*trawler st giles*

blackstone my mailing address is 1 mill road collinsvale hobart tasmania 7012. any costs involved let me know and i will get them to you.thanks for getting back to me cheers john(Thumb)


----------



## Blackstone (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello John, Hard copy of the drawing is in the post this weekend - pm me an email address if you want an electronic copy. (Gleam)


----------

